# Keeping your feet warm?!



## Ms. Steyr (Dec 2, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you have any advice on how to keep my feet warm while Im in the stand. It doesnt matter how many pairs of thick socks I wear, my feet always freeze, and i have 600 grams of thinsulate in my boots. And, I have tried the "hot hands" for your feet. Nothing seems to work. If I could just get my feet warm, I would be set! any suggestions?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2008)

Ms. Steyr said:


> I was wondering if any of you have any advice on how to keep my feet warm while Im in the stand. It doesnt matter how many pairs of thick socks I wear, my feet always freeze, and i have 600 grams of thinsulate in my boots. And, I have tried the "hot hands" for your feet. Nothing seems to work. If I could just get my feet warm, I would be set! any suggestions?




It's all about the circulation. Too many socks or the wrong pair pulled up too tight restricts that, and causes cold toes / feet.

I wear a good wool/syn. blend and pull about 1 1/2 inch of slack off of the end of my toes prior to putting them in the boots. They stay warm and toasty.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2008)

Polypro, or silk liners, one pair of thick Merino Wool socks, and lace your boots up loosely. And wear a good hat.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 2, 2008)

Circulation is the answer.  On really cold days I take my boots off and slip my feet into a pair of small boot blankets (those insulated overboot things).  When I start to the stand I have already dropped a hand warmer down in each one.  When I put my feet in it is already cozy.


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Polypro, or silk liners, one pair of thick Merino Wool socks, and lace your boots up loosely. And wear a good hat.



Exactly as Nick said.You may also want to move up to a 1000 gram boot.This should do the trick


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Icebreakers are the only thing I've ever found that keeps my feet warm. The Arctic Shields don't work near as good as the Icebreakers.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 2, 2008)

I used to wear two pair of wool socks, but that constricted bloodflow too much.  Now i wear one pair of wool socks, with toastie toes in the bottom of the boot, and sometimes another heat pack in the tip of the oversized boot to warm the toes.  Never had a problem since i did that.  Boots I wear when its really cold have a wool liner that is removable.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Dec 2, 2008)

sowega hunter said:


> Icebreakers are the only thing I've ever found that keeps my feet warm. The Arctic Shields don't work near as good as the Icebreakers.


what are icebreakers?.


----------



## donblfihu (Dec 2, 2008)

To have warm feet they need to stay dry. I shower then dry my feet with a hair dryer. Have a shoe box with unscented talcum powder inside and stand in box and rub all over feet, making sure to get between toes. Usually only wear one pair of socks, either polyester or wool. Wearing more than one pair cuts off circulation. Worked for me for years, good hunting.


----------



## Ms. Steyr (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of your suggestions guys! And, I was wondering what icebreakers were too...?


----------



## Nitro (Dec 2, 2008)

Spray your feet with Right Guard aerosol- the old fashioned kind. One pair liner socks, one pair smart wool. Wear boots to the stand and then put on a "Boot Blanket" over the boots.

$49.99 from Cabela's.

My nephew swears by handwarmers in his boots......works for him.


----------



## ga nopro (Dec 2, 2008)

*cold feet?*

Ditto on what donbflihu said 'cept I use Zeesorb. Works way better than talcum.


----------



## jaybirdius (Dec 2, 2008)

*Nic has the best advice*

Wear a good warm hat


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nic nailed it.
Wear some knee high silk hose.  
Then, one pair of the best Merino wool socks you are willing to spend money on.
Top off with a good hat, something around your neck and keep your face warm.

Believe me, it works well.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 2, 2008)

The best way to wear icebreakers is to bring them to your stand, take OFF your boots and put your feet in the ice breakers with a handwarmer and you will never have cold feet again.  Wish I could take credit for that tip but I got it off of Realtree Outdoors, while one of them was hunting in Canada.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 2, 2008)

I use one pair of wool socks.....and two handwarmers per boot.

Feet have not been unbearably cold since.


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 2, 2008)

......TOASTIETOES..... they are made by hot hands and you can find them at walmart for 1.97 per pair. same as hot hands but are insoles with adhesive that stick to your socks. only use if sitting on stand. if walking they will cause your feet to sweat. 
  they keep your feet toastie warm!!
can't believe these don't work for you i have used several times this year and they worked great for me.
nic has the best other suggestion.


----------



## seaweaver (Dec 3, 2008)

I think warmers in your boots work well but they do not work if they cannot get air. Too many socks and they get cut off from air. start walking and the air gets pumping again...and by that time you will be on fire. We sat 3+ hrs in 22 degrees just fine w/ a green wool army blanket wrapped around our feet.
I cannot see that in a climber...or changing out boots/booties.

This year, more than ever...my feet sweat. It is 68 in the house now, jeans, a tee shirt and a cup of coffee for the sore throat and there is a wet film on my bare feet. 10 minutes in shoes and my sock are wet. It dosent happen in warm weather(80+).
I thought when you got older you just grew crazy grey hair out of your ears? 43!

I'm going to try the thermocare thing on the lower back over the kidneys and loose feet!


----------



## DYI hunting (Dec 3, 2008)

Take a kid's size sleeping bag.  Slide your legs in it up to your thighs.  It will keep you warm as toast.  You can also use thin gloves and keep your hands in the sleeping bag most of the time to keep them warm.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 3, 2008)

I have always had the same problem... Try these, they are best invention EVER!!!!


----------



## BKA (Dec 3, 2008)

Jranger said:


> I have always had the same problem... Try these, they are best invention EVER!!!!



Where can you get these?  Bass Pro or Walmart?


----------



## Jranger (Dec 3, 2008)

BKA said:


> Where can you get these?  Bass Pro or Walmart?



Walmart, walgreens, home depot, bass pro, k-mart...
Basically any place that sells the hand warmers made by the same company.
I have about 30 packs in my truck and hunting camper at any given time. A mix of hand warmers and toasty toes that is.


----------



## tyler1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Atric Shield Boot Blankets.  The best $45 I have spend on hunting in a long time.  They are light, not bulky and will fit in your pocket or in your pack.  I have a pair of the ice breakers and they don't hold a candle to the atric shield.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 3, 2008)

first you gotta keep your head and neck warm.  otherwise your fighting a losing battle.

a fleece sock hat...the knit ones are fine unless the wind is blowing.

a fleece neck gaiter if the wind is up

an under armour cold gear top with a mock turtle neck at the very least.


ok for the feet...like other said they gotta stay dry.  1 pair of wool/poly socks, loose fitting 1200 gram lacrosse rubber boots (or any loose fitting high thinsulate boots) and toasty toes.  if very cold one pair on top and one pair on the bottom.

if your feet are sweating when you get to the stand dont be afraid of taking your boots off and letting them dry.  also dont be afraid of waiting till you get to stand before putting on the toasty toes or even changing socks to a dry pair.

I used this last week in IL with 18 degrees and winds in the mid 20's without issue.

boot blankets would be the next step


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 3, 2008)

feet get cold when moisture stays close to your skin and the cold air settles in to the moisture...its all about proper layering to get the moisture away from your toes...

1) thin sock liner that wicks moisture away from skin - silk or poly pro

2) light to mid weight wool sock (depending on condiditions)

3) your boot should breath if possible, IE, continue to let persperation evaporate...but this is impossible with rubber hunting boots...in this case you really want to get the moisture away from the skin....


----------



## HuntMasta (Dec 3, 2008)

Artic Shield, never go out without them.  I've had mine for 5 years now and my feet never get cold.  I wear the same non-insulated lightweight rubber boots I use for bow hunting.  I just put these babies on when I get to the stand and my feet stay warm all day.  If it's really cold I just slip a hot hands into them and it's real toasty.


----------



## mr4shootin (Dec 3, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Polypro, or silk liners, one pair of thick Merino Wool socks, and lace your boots up loosely. And wear a good hat.



I agree.The socks he's talking about are really thin but they wick moisture away from your feet when they sweat while walking to your stand.You can usually find them at walmart.


----------



## saltysenior (Dec 3, 2008)

always had cold feet back in n.j. deer season....joined the army and they issued a pair of buckeld ''gooloshes'' to go over your combat boots...end of problem..


----------



## wakmeister (Dec 3, 2008)

boot shields from cabelas seem to be ok--I suggest merino wool socks 70-80% blend and a boot with a liner--here  in indiana it gets pretty cold, tie boots loosely work toes --all of above suggestions above are pretty good--carrying slip over boot shields and putting them onwill work--I just bought a pair of boots from Dick's sporting goods and supposedly they are Artic grade down to -70dec far.--hope I never have to reach that temp---good luck


----------



## BigBlack (Dec 4, 2008)

sleeping bag for me.  I get in the stand slip over my feet and pull all the way up to my armpits.  Good for the whole body, I am going to sew some 3d cover over it and use it as a pron cover for hunting atop a ridge laying on the ground.


----------



## ryano (Dec 4, 2008)

another vote for icebreakers..........even though I cant feel my feet I have to be REAL careful about them getting too cold because of frostbite.

icebreakers are the greatest invention ever for a hunter IMO!


----------



## tinytim (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll second the boot blankets and toastietoes.  Both have worked for me in the past.  I did the sock thing for years and laced my boots loose and all that and had a good sock hat on.  On the coldest day this year I put on my new Muck Boots and no cold feet!!  Those were great.


----------



## Ms. Steyr (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you guys for all of your advice! I reallt appreciate it! Looks like I'm going hunting for some wool socks, some toastie toes and some ice breakers! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 4, 2008)

get a good pair of socks and a great pair of boots and some of those foot warmers and you should be fine


----------



## merc123 (Dec 5, 2008)

Only thing I've found to work with my 800 gram boots are silk weight socks.  That's all.  My toes freeze, but the rest of my foot stays pretty well warm.  My feet sweat too much...


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 5, 2008)

Keeping your feet dry is the main thing. I have on occasion taken a bread bag and put on one pair of socks, stuff my feet in the bread bag and then another pair of socks, then put boots over that. Worked fine so long as I didn't move or it wasn't even mildly warm.

I think the best idea is to carry a second pair of socks and boots and change out when you get to your stand, this way any moisture in the boots wont make your feet cold.


----------



## bross07 (Dec 5, 2008)

The best socks are Smartwool or Under Armour. They will change your life!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Polypropylene*

The key is keeping your feet dry. Polypro liners inside Merino Wool socks does the trick. It wicks even the smallest amount of moisture away from your feet allowing the wool to do it's thing


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Spray your feet with Right Guard aerosol- the old fashioned kind. One pair liner socks, one pair smart wool. Wear boots to the stand and then put on a "Boot Blanket" over the boots.
> 
> $49.99 from Cabela's.
> 
> My nephew swears by handwarmers in his boots......works for him.



YES!  Spray your feet with an anti-perspirant.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 5, 2008)

It doesn't work for my arm pits...why would it work for my feet?


----------



## whitworth (Dec 7, 2008)

*Georgians are cursed*

for having cold feet in cold weather.  Everybody knows it never gets cold in Georgia.

Fat chance Al Gore.  

First, your feet and body get colder when you're just sitting in a tree stand.  Years ago I wore a pair of "dress socks" underneath my wool socks, then put them into a roomy pair of "Kaufman sno-pak" boots with felt liners. 
Survived some minus degree hunts sitting on a ground stand.  Of course, I survived with inexpensive pairs of all-cotton insulated underwear.  Now they have those $50 plus, technological miracles for thermal wear.   

Now, at my age, I need wool socks just for a jaunt walking through a park on a December day.    

I have a rubber pair of boots that have 1000 grains of insulation.  Warm on the few days I've worn them.


----------



## jdicker680 (Dec 7, 2008)

For years I have used Smartwool socks and Redhead boots with 1000 gram thinsulate.  The smartwool socks you want are the "Expedition" series.  They are the heaviest and warmest sock Smartwool makes.  You can't find them everywhere but I think you can order them directly from Smartwool on their website or I got mine at REI.  All of the hunting stores I checked never carried the Expedition series, but they did carry other Smartwool socks. With just the socks and my boots my feet stay toasty warm all the way to 10 degrees.  Make sure you lace you boots loosely and your toes have plenty of room to move.  I bought my boots 1/2 size to big just to accomodate my socks and to have a little extra room.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 7, 2008)

if none of this works try changing your socks  after about 30 min in the stand. feet sweat making wet socks and then of course cold feet


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Dec 8, 2008)

Thinner wool socks.  Move slow to your stand.  Try to keep your feet from sweating.  600 grams thinsulate should be plenty.  Thats what I use and dont have much of a problem.


----------



## thomas williams (Dec 9, 2008)

Get you a pair of Muck Boots. Problem solved.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 10, 2008)

600 gram boots aren't that much for some people.  I tend to have bad circulation in my hands and feet.  Both can get very cold for me.  Ive learned to live with it in my hands, but not my feet.  I have a warm and cold pair of boots.  Danner 200gram work boots and Danner 1200 gram Pronghorns.  Whenever it starts to get cold I use the 1200 Gr Pronghorns.  600 gram just isn't enough for my poor circulation.  My Pronghorns are Goretex and breath well.  With a good pair of Wool socks my feet stay warm.  I also am a firm believer of keeping your head and neck warm.  Your fighting a loosing battle if you don't keep your head warm.   I think if you switch to boots with more insulation, you will solve your problem.  But some of the other recomendations will work as well.


----------



## woodland warrior (Dec 10, 2008)

try lacrosse burly rubber boots with a good thick pair of socks.
they are the best i`ve ever used and will surprise most people that try them for the first time.


----------



## HunterK (Dec 10, 2008)

Jranger said:


> I have always had the same problem... Try these, they are best invention EVER!!!!



Used the toastietoes inserts for the first time last weekend they're awesome, last all day.
They now make them in an insole insert, $1.87 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## ol mike (Dec 10, 2008)

I read about one third of the way through this thread and have to say you people know your stuff !

I grew up in ohio and learned early on that multiple pairs of socks made your feet colder ,not wearing any of your clothes tight is the key to staying warm.


----------



## 91silvers (Dec 10, 2008)

The easiest thing I have found to work is to take a pair of old holey socks and cut them in two at the heel area, throw away the top half and use the foot half. Roll it up like a doughnut then place a hothand on the outside of your boots on your toes then roll the sock down over your boots to hold it in place.  
 What I like about them is they dont take up much room in your pack. I tote too much junk already.


----------

